
Expedia's Orbitz says 880,000 payment cards hit in breach - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-orbitz-cyber/expedias-orbitz-says-880000-payment-cards-hit-in-breach-idUSKBN1GW23V
======
tytytytytytytyt
Is it really hard to stop these things from happening?

------
phoebe311
Way to narrow it down tech department.

